# Kroil



## SWAMPFOX (Jun 21, 2009)

I got an 8 oz. can of Kroil oil for Fathers Day and was just wondering what all kinds of use is it good for in cleaning rifles. 

Thanks.


----------



## VHinch (Jun 21, 2009)

Kroil is a penetrating oil, there is probably nothing better on the market at loosening rusty parts.  It's also a very good bore cleaner.  All the smallbore benchrest guys I know swear by it.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 21, 2009)

*kroil*

After a good shooting session I coat the bore with it and let it sit for a couple hours, it penetrates so well it will actually creep under the copper fouling and help loosen it up. Then hit it with a bore brush and some butches bore cleaner  then clean as normal.
Like they say: Don't spoil it kroil it.


----------



## jglenn (Jun 22, 2009)

yep   as Vhinch said, Kroil  is easily the best commercial penetrating oil out there. been around forever. we buy it by the gallon for use around the shop as well as on firearms


Kroil and JB compound work extreamly well as a bore cleaner.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jun 22, 2009)

If you ever get a stuck case in a sizing die, drop some Kroil in the die.  Wait a few minutes and is will come right out.


----------



## ScottD (Jun 22, 2009)

Come on guys!

First take a small amount and pour on a rag and hold over your nose .... nothing like the smell of fresh Kroil.

Kroil is the smell of Benchrest.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 22, 2009)

I try to keep a bunch of old farm equipment in shape on the lease.  I've found that if you put Kroil on a frozen nut and can't turn it, just go ahead and break out the torch.

I've tried all the others, and there's just nothing that begins to compare to Kroil -- Liquid Wrench isn't even close.

If you ever need to rehabilitate a barrel, such as an old military barrel, plug, plug one end and soak the whole bore overnight in Kroil, and you will be absolutely amazed at the crud that comes out with just a brass brush.

Following up on Quickbeams suggestion, if you ever stick a choke in a shotgun, soak it in Kroil.


----------



## jkoch (Jun 22, 2009)

A light coat on all metal surfaces will remove any light rust and keep it from reforming.


----------



## cobra97 (Jun 22, 2009)

Did a google search on Krol and and found a deal on the company's site if you click through from the search page - 2 ea 13 oz aerosol cans for $12 including shipping. Limit one deal per customer. I ordered up based on what you all said. 
Do the search or go here: http://www.kanolabs.com/google/

Thanks for the tips.
Terry


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 22, 2009)

Cobra, thanks for the heads up on the deal.


----------



## contender* (Jun 22, 2009)

I keep Kroil in the basement for many uses including the ones mentioned above.. I use WD-40 and a lighter for killing wasps, that's all wd-40 is fit for..


----------



## Paddle (Jun 22, 2009)

Where can I get this Kroil?????


----------



## contender* (Jun 22, 2009)

Paddle said:


> Where can I get this Kroil?????



Try the link in post #9.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 22, 2009)

They claim it'll get into a crack or crevice 1000000th  of an inch. I know it turns barrel nuts loose and frozen bolts like nobodys business.
BHJ


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 22, 2009)

ScottD said:


> Kroil is the smell of Benchrest.



Only for the MTV generation!

Us old phharts were weaned on Hoppes #9!  Splash it on like Aqua Velva!  The gals like it much more betterer!

Kroil must be from another planet.  Nothing on earth should work so well!


----------



## Hogtown (Jun 23, 2009)

Kroil is the best thing since sliced bread. I use it like KillitGrillit - for cleaning bores. As mentioned it acts to loosen rusted/frozen parts. It prevents rust. I'm never without it.


----------



## KingTiger (Jun 24, 2009)

> If you ever need to rehabilitate a barrel, such as an old military barrel, plug, plug one end and soak the whole bore overnight in Kroil, and you will be absolutely amazed at the crud that comes out with just a brass brush.



I did this yesterday to a M1 Garand barrel that I've been trying to clean for the last 2 weeks w/copper solvent. It's clean now.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## luv2drum (Jun 24, 2009)

Pannells Firearms in Woodstock has small cans, a lot of HVAC parts house carry aerosol cans of kroil.  Like the guys said, if kroil won't break it loose it ain't coming loose.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jun 24, 2009)

*Barrel Plug*

What do y'all use to plug the end of a barrel with when you fill it with Kroil? I can't seem to find anything that won't leak.

Thanks.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 24, 2009)

SWAMPFOX said:


> What do y'all use to plug the end of a barrel with when you fill it with Kroil? I can't seem to find anything that won't leak.
> 
> Thanks.



Test tube stoppers. If nothing near you, evilbay.


----------



## thomasr (Jun 24, 2009)

I use a yellow foamy ear plug with a single layer of saran wrap.  It works better with the smaller calibers...leaks some in a .30 caliber or larger, but then again when using Kroil I'd expect it to leak some.  

Just had an idea...wonder if you could use wax?


----------



## cmshoot (Jun 24, 2009)

A 2:1 ratio mix of your favorite copper solvent (Montana Xtreme, Sweet's, etc):Kroil works great.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jun 24, 2009)

*KROIL vs ED'S RED*

Anyone ever compare KROIL w/ Ed'd Red ?

Ed's Red recipe - 
http://www.kuci.uci.edu/~dany/firearms/eds_red.html


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 2, 2009)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Anyone ever compare KROIL w/ Ed'd Red ?
> 
> Ed's Red recipe -
> http://www.kuci.uci.edu/~dany/firearms/eds_red.html



I use both.  Studies I 've seen say Kroil is too thin to be a good rust preventative. Both Eds Red and Kroil are good for cleaning barrels, but Ed's Red is much cheaper and it is a good rust preventative.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 2, 2009)

leoparddog said:


> I use both.  Studies I 've seen say Kroil is too thin to be a good rust preventative. Both Eds Red and Kroil are good for cleaning barrels, but Ed's Red is much cheaper and it is a good rust preventative.



Do you add the lanolin to your mix? 

I opted out and it is very thin but seems to leave a thin coat behind.


----------



## Cattail (Jul 4, 2009)

*Kroil = Mystery Oil  + ??*

Looks the same, smells the same, advertises the same, but a lot cheaper. been around for 50-60 years?


Jim


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 4, 2009)

*Cattail*

Are you referring to Marvel Mystery Oil? I had forgotten about that. It is still around?


----------



## Holton (Jul 4, 2009)

I can almost smell it reading this thread.....

But how do they keep it in a can....


----------



## Cattail (Jul 4, 2009)

*Marvel Mystery Oil*

You got it, Same Red can,  Most Auto stores.
Jim


----------



## cobra97 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cattail said:


> Looks the same, smells the same, advertises the same, but a lot cheaper. been around for 50-60 years?
> 
> 
> Jim



Their web site says since 1923. I remember my dad used it. Had a MMO tank mounted on the firewall and some kind of injector on a 1947 Caddy Fleetwood. 

Boy some of you guys really bring back memories...

BTW the two cans I ordered from my post on the 23rd came in last week.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 5, 2009)

I got my two cans last Wednesday. That's a good deal.


----------

